# XP startet nicht richtig.



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

Also, mein Problem ist,
das XP zwar startet, aber
wenn es dann hochgefahren ist,
ca. 1 Minute nichts macht, dann
was nachläd und ich erst dann arbeiten
kann.

Was kann es sein?


mfg


----------



## Vaethischist (5. Januar 2003)

Möglicherweise sucht er nach einer IP-Adresse für Deinen Rechner. Wenn die von einem DHCP-Server bezogen werden soll (kann man so einstellen), dann sucht er beim Hochfahren einen solchen. Das kann u.U. ziemlich lange dauern, bis XP sich davon überzeugt hat, das keiner da ist.

_Das gilt natürlich nur für den Fall, daß Dein Rechner in einem LAN ist bzw. mal in einem war...)_


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

er macht nichts, das ist ja das komische,
die cpu last liegt bei 0-3%, also nichts,
absolut nichts


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

kannste mal deine system-konfiguration beschreiben und XP home oder prof?

i hab zum beispiel 2 nics womit XP (prof) überhaupt net klar kommt, solange man diese in der taskleiste anzeigen läßt (ohne funktionierts wunderbar)


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

AMD XP 1700+@1,46
ECS Elitegroup K7S5A 
256 MB DDR Samsung
ATI Radeon8500 Retail
ASUS DVD ROM 16x
RICOH CD-RW 8x4x32x

WinXP prof


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

keine nics?

dann kann i nur raten:

1. Office-autoindizierung abstellen (systemsteuerung)
2. regedit HKEY_LOCAl_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ob da was drinsteht was net starten sollte oder Autostart (allUser und Deinen)
3. Nics im systray anzeigen ausschalten
4. wie schon erwähnt DHCP ausschalten
5. XPAntiSpy drüberlaufen lassen
6. Dienste mal nachgucken --> unter Verwaltung

7. oder bei 2 netzwerkkarten eine deaktivieren


----------



## wackelpudding (5. Januar 2003)

sorry, was sind &raquo;nics&laquo;?


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

nics = netzwerkkarten (network interface card)


----------



## wackelpudding (5. Januar 2003)

*boah* dann schreib’ das doch auch bitte... oder NICs, dann sieht man zumindest, dass es eine abkürzung ist.


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

ich merks mir fürs nächste mal versprochen


----------



## sam (5. Januar 2003)

du hast nicht zufällig norton antivirus am laufen?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

nein, hab kein viren scanner


----------



## sam (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *nein, hab kein viren scanner  *


hmm, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen  
bei mir verzögert der liebe norton 
gelegentlich die starts nämlich 
erheblich...


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2003)

ich werde das gefühl nicht los,
das der alte realplayer dran schuld ist,
naja, mal sehen, werde vielleicht den nachher
mal deinstallieren


----------



## wackelpudding (6. Januar 2003)

ich hab’ vor kurzem in einem anderen forum was über das problem gelesen [wenn ich mich jetzt dran erinnern könnte wo, wär’ das von vorteil]. auf jeden fall hatte es was mit der netzwerkkarte zu tun [wie Rettungsdackel schon angemerkt hat]. wenn du also mit DSL ins internet gehst, dürftest du eine installiert haben. eventuell kann dir dann jetzt Rettungsdackel helfen.


----------



## Experience1986 (6. Januar 2003)

Also, es gab da mal n Professionell im Netz, die konnte man sich saugen, aber das trägt hier nichts zu sache bei. Aber bei dieser Version, auch bei manchen gekauften Versionen gibt es diese Probleme, sobald man eine DFÜ Verbindung einrichtet. Solltest du eine Legale Version besitzen, so würde ich dir den Support von Microsoft empfehlen. AAnsonsten Saug dir ne andere.


----------

